# Scooter registration



## biffysplace (May 2, 2013)

Hi I have been given a moped by someone.

The bike belonged to someone who passed away. I have all of the paperwork of the previous owner and I would like to get it back on the road. I emailed a company who assisted in the transfer of vehicles and they have advised that without a copy of a passport and nie of the person who previously owned it, I cannot transfer the ownership to myself. 

Under the circumstances I am not going to bother the previous owners partner for somtheing as trivial as this, but I was wondering if anyone could advise whether the info given to me was correct. Thanks in advance.


----------



## villamarre (Oct 19, 2012)

Might be worth a trip to local trafico or gestor to see what they say can be done.It may only need a letter from previous owner or a bill of sale to allow you to register it in your name,best of luck.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

biffysplace said:


> Hi I have been given a moped by someone.
> 
> The bike belonged to someone who passed away. I have all of the paperwork of the previous owner and I would like to get it back on the road. I emailed a company who assisted in the transfer of vehicles and they have advised that without a copy of a passport and nie of the person who previously owned it, I cannot transfer the ownership to myself.
> 
> Under the circumstances I am not going to bother the previous owners partner for somtheing as trivial as this, but I was wondering if anyone could advise whether the info given to me was correct. Thanks in advance.


We bought a moped in September last year (from a living person!)and this is what you've got to do in theory starting with a contract of sale between the two parties. It's a complex business if the owner's deceased, so I'd ask in trafico or a gestor.


_Lo primero es firmar un *contrato de compra-venta* donde se reflejen los datos del vehículo (marca, modelo, matrícula, nº de bastidor y precio), y también los del comprador y el vendedor con la firma de ambos. En los estancos venden contratos de compra-venta «tipo», aunque al no ser un documento oficial basta con una hoja en la que aparezcan los datos antes mencionados, también se pueden añadir claúsulas siempre con el consentimiento de ambas partes._
_Con el contrato ya firmado hay que ir a la oficina de Hacienda de tu Comunidad Autónoma a pagar el *impuesto de transmisiones patrimoniales* (modelo 620), que es un 4% del valor del vehículo que se haya fijado en el contrato de compra-venta._
_Lo siguiente es ir a la *Jefatura Provincial de Tráfico* que te corresponda. Lo ideal es que antes te descargues de la web de la DGT la hoja informativa del *Cambio de Titularidad* del vehículo y que la firme también el vendedor. Con ese papel ya cumplimentado, solo hay que pagar la tasa, que está en torno a los 50 euros y esperar tu turno para entregar toda la documentación. El vendedor no hace falta que esté presente, eso sí, necesitarás una simple fotocopia de su DNI._
_Además, se requiere la siguiente *documentación*: DNI original del comprador, Permiso de Circulación original del vehículo, último recibo del Impuesto de Circulación (el denominado «numerito») original y fotocopia, y Tarjeta de Inspección Técnica en vigor._
_Si está todo correcto saldrás de allí con el nuevo Permiso de Circulación en la mano. Te lo entregan en el acto_
From
Requisitos para comprar una moto de segunda mano en Motociclismo.es


----------

